# Don't read this if you're trampist



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Post reported. Crude and objectionable content.

Text removed.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

:lol: Good one patman :lol: 

steve


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

This wasn't funny when I first heard it 40 years ago :roll: 

Just my opinion, of course.

Gerald


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

You're showing you're age.

Patman


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

patman said:


> You're showing you're age.


As was that 'joke' :wink:

Gerald


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

I got that as a text the other day, I'm glad I didn't pay for it.

Patman


----------

